# acceder au BIOS?



## crazer (28 Avril 2007)

Bonjour a tous!!
Cela fait un petit moment que je n'ai pas poster ici...
Je possede un dique dur externe et je souhaiterais savoir si je peut booter dessus en USB 2 (j'ai pas le choix) et sous windows. Pour cel a il faudrait acceder au BIOS mais comment fait-on?


----------



## Pouasson (28 Avril 2007)

BIOS? koikesse? 

&#192; priori, tu ne peux pas booter en USB2, et la man&#339;uvre est ardue il para&#238;t...


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2007)

si, maintenant c'est gere je crois (l'USB 2.0)
le BIOS n'existe pas sur MacIntel, c'est son remplacent, l'EFI qui prend sa place, et qui permet un demarrage plus rapide 
Il n'est pas accessible (bloqué par Apple)
pour demarrer sur un disque externe, tu le branches, et tu fais Alt au demarrage


----------



## Tarul (28 Avril 2007)

crazer a dit:


> Bonjour a tous!!
> Cela fait un petit moment que je n'ai pas poster ici...
> Je possede un dique dur externe et je souhaiterais savoir si je peut booter dessus en USB 2 (j'ai pas le choix) et sous windows. Pour cel a il faudrait acceder au BIOS mais comment fait-on?



si l'EFI supporte l'USB comme périphérique au démarrage(tout comme le FW), mais après il faut voir si le système le supporte. Hors Windows ne supporte pas le Boot hors d'un disque durs interne, seul mac os X et les unix libres.


----------



## Pouasson (28 Avril 2007)

Gneuh?
Par USB2? Sur Windows, ou sur OS X? Ou sur les deux?
Il me semblait que par USB2 pour OSX, c'&#233;tait ardu, et impossible sur Windows (ou encore plus ardu..).


Edit : Ok ^^


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2007)

Non, pas ardu le boot en USB 2 sur macosx et pour win, l'efi aide a faire ce demarrage en USB2


----------



## Pouasson (28 Avril 2007)

Au temps pour moi, &#231;a fait un moment que j'me suis pas renseign&#233; l&#224;-dessus.. car j'voulais pas pourrir mon DD interne avec une partition Windauze... mais n'ayant pas de DD Firewire, et n'&#233;tant pas supra dou&#233; en informatique, j'avais vu une m&#233;thode de boot en usb2 pour Windauze trop compliqu&#233;e pour moi...


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2007)

regarde les infos les plus recente, ca bouge pas mal (enfin, ca a bougé) et maintenant, c'est ok


----------



## Pouasson (28 Avril 2007)

Han !  ok ^^
Meurchi


----------



## Tarul (29 Avril 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Au temps pour moi, ça fait un moment que j'me suis pas renseigné là-dessus.. car j'voulais pas pourrir mon DD interne avec une partition Windauze... mais n'ayant pas de DD Firewire, et n'étant pas supra doué en informatique, j'avais vu une méthode de boot en usb2 pour Windauze trop compliquée pour moi...



le pourquoi de la complexité de l'installation de windows sur un DD externe est que 90% des windows de particuliers sont des versions attachés par la licence a un ordinateur unique.(voir le licence windows 'oem')

Et donc légalement l'installation sur un DD externe de windows n'est légalement permise qu'a peu de gens finalement.


----------



## Pouasson (29 Avril 2007)

J'ai achet&#233; une version OEM pour le PC d'en bas, pour mes parents, y'a 2 ans... j'sais bien que j'peux pas l'utiliser mais... 
Bref, j'en rach&#232;terai pas une pour faire tourner Windaube ^^
Si la manip' avait &#233;t&#233; plus simple, pourquoi pas, mais l&#224;, &#231;a fait cher pay&#233; les efforts pour avoir un OS plantog&#232;ne


----------



## Tarul (29 Avril 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> J'ai acheté une version OEM pour le PC d'en bas, pour mes parents, y'a 2 ans... j'sais bien que j'peux pas l'utiliser mais...
> Bref, j'en rachèterai pas une pour faire tourner Windaube ^^
> Si la manip' avait été plus simple, pourquoi pas, mais là, ça fait cher payé les efforts pour avoir un OS plantogène



tu as le droit de transférer définitivement une fois un windows oem vers une nouvelle machine a condition de le supprimer de l'ancienne machine. mais après ils ont limité la possibilité de le mettre sur un dd externe.


----------



## eljaton (25 Mai 2008)

salut à tous !
je me permet de relancer ce post vu que je viens de decouvrir le monde merveilleux de l'Imac depuis peu !
petit hic j'ai le disque dur de mon ancien pc en externe, avec XP dessus et je voudrais pouvoir lancer cet XP via parralels !
Or Parallels ne propose qu'une migration en Firewire, et je suis en USB 2...
Sinon j'ai egalement essayé Echap, F10 etc au lancement d'une machine virtuelle XP pour essayer d'acceder au bios et ainsi voir si mon disque dur externe se trouvait dans la liste.
Mais impossible d'acceder au bios, je n'ai que l'ecran qui me propose un demarrage mode sans echec ou derniere config etc...
J'ai également essayé la solution decrite plus haut (alt au demarrage du Mac, aussi au demarrage de XP dans Parallels d'ailleurs...), mais pas de resultats !

Merci d'avance si quelqu'un peu m'aider ! 

ciao


----------



## flotow (25 Mai 2008)

pt'et avec Fusion? (essaye avec la derniere beta)
je ne sais pas s'ils sont capable (// ou Fusion) d'importer un disque systeme (hormis une partition BC)


----------



## eljaton (25 Mai 2008)

ok merci de ta reponse je vais essayer...
mais est-il possible d'avoir // et Fusion installés en meme tps ?
merci !


----------



## Tarul (25 Mai 2008)

eljaton a dit:


> ok merci de ta reponse je vais essayer...
> mais est-il possible d'avoir // et Fusion installés en meme tps ?
> merci !


Bonjour,
Oui c'est possible. Mais j'aurais tendance à déconseiller à cause de la gestion réseau.

J'ajouterai aussi ceci : il n'est pas possible de démarrer un XP qui se trouve dans un disque dur externe. 

L'outil de migration permet simplement de migrer des données sur une machine virtuelle si mes souvenirs sont bons.


----------



## flotow (25 Mai 2008)

eljaton a dit:


> ok merci de ta reponse je vais essayer...
> mais est-il possible d'avoir // et Fusion installés en meme tps ?
> merci !


oui 

oups...
j'etait sur la page affichée a 16h45... j'ai juste fait repondre rapidement


----------

